# Da muss was geschehen, aber wie?



## Mondlicht2202 (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich habe mal in einem anderen Thread geschrieben,  dass ich einen Pflegeteich übernommen habe.

Kurzer Rückblick: 2012 ist mein Onkel gestorben und hat meiner Tante einen Miniteich hinterlassen. 

Leider sind dort Fische drinnen, die es zur Zeit sehr schwer haben. 
Der Teich umfasst geschätzt 1000 Liter und ist 80 cm tief. Es ist ein Sprudler, ein Bachlauf und mittlerweile auch ein durchlauffilter vorhanden. Das Wasser wird allmählich klarer. 
Nun ist dort allerdings soooo viel Mulm im Teich, ich habe mal versucht es auf einem Foto festzuhalten.  Als erste Initiative habe ich meine Tante gebeten, nicht so viel und so oft die Fische zu füttern. Des Weiteren kümmere ich mich um die Bepflanzung. Habe Hornhaut,  Wasserhyazinthe, __ sumpfdotterblume, __ hechtkraut und Schwimmfarn eingebracht. Eine uralte tolle Seerose ist schon drinnen gewesen.
Leider beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass der Teich komplett gesäubert werden muss. Geht das auch irgendwie ohne Teichsauger? Wir hätten eine Hauswasserpumpe, also evtl. leerpumpen und sauber schrubben?? 
Ach bitte helft uns, meine Tante hängt sehr an dem Teich, da er der ganze Stolz meines Onkels war.

Liebe Grüße Melanie


----------



## Tanny (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo Melanie:

 nicht füttern und Pflanzen rein finde ich sehr gut 

Wenn da __ Frösche drin leben, dann würde ich da im Moment auf keinen Fall etwas
unternehmen - ihr würdet Laich und Kaulquappen vernichten.

So schlimm sieht es auch m.E. auf den Fotos gar nicht aus.

In meinem Tümpel ist es zur Zeit viel schlimmer, weil ich keine Algen fischen kann wegen der
Kaulquappen - und auch wenn es blöd aussieht,

   

den Tieren im Tümpel gehts gut 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (11. Mai 2015)

Hi Kirstin,

da leben nur die armen Fische drin. Ich mache mir halt sorgen,  weil so viel Mulm drinnen ist. Ich reinige zur Zeit einmal wöchentlich den Filter, weil der immer so mit Schlamm und Mulm voll ist.  In der Sumpfzone reicht es fast bis zur Wasseroberfläche.

Liebe Grüße Melanie


----------



## Patrick K (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo Melanie

Ich würde mit einem Luftheber den Mulm absaugen ,durch ein Küchensieb jagen und ab in den Kanal

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (11. Mai 2015)

Ein Luftheber???  Da muss ich erstmal googeln was das ist ￼


----------



## Patrick K (11. Mai 2015)

Bleib lieber hier im Forum ,da gibt es die besten Beiträge

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/lufthebertechnik.189/

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (11. Mai 2015)

Oh weia..  Das übersteigt meine Fähigkeiten :-( sowas kann ich nicht bauen.


----------



## Patrick K (11. Mai 2015)

ach was , und wenns net geht , hier gibts genug die dir gegen Materialgeld einen bauen 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (11. Mai 2015)

Mondlicht2202 schrieb:


> Oh weia..  Das übersteigt meine Fähigkeiten :-( sowas kann ich nicht bauen.


Ahwas,
und wenn du drei mal nachfragst erklären sie es dir auch gern 5 mal.... 
Ich brauch auch immer länger bis ich das Männer-Teich-Technik-Deutsch verstanden hab


----------



## Wetterleuchten (12. Mai 2015)

Hast du mal Wasserwerte getestet, @ Melanie?

Mein Teich ist aus den gleichen Gründen wie Tannys gerade ziemlich veralgt und die Mulmschicht am Grund ist teilweise auch bestimmt 10 Jahre alt, wenn nicht noch mehr. Trotzdem geht's den Fischen gut, weil sie massenhaft Pflanzen und unvorsichtige Insekten zum fressen haben, während die Unterwasserpflanzen Sauerstoff produzieren und direkt ans Wasser abgeben.
Problematisch wird der Mulm bei deiner Teichtiefe spätestens zum Winter, wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen die Arbeit einstellen und der Mulm den überwinternden Fischen den Sauerstoff teilweise wegzehrt. Eventuell auch schon im Hochsommer, wenn sich das Wasser zu stark erwärmt und nicht so viel Sauerstoff aufnehmen kann. Da kann aber auch Beschattung helfen.
Also, entferne den Mulm wie du kannst, du hast glaub ich keinen Grund in Panik zu verfallen, die Pflanzen arbeiten für dich und die Fische. Kannst dich also in Ruhe mit diesem Lufheber vertraut machen.


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (30. Mai 2015)

Kurze Berichterstattung:

Prinzipiell kann man sagen es geht aufwärts. Die Wasserwerte haben wir nicht testen lassen,  aber die Sicht beträgt mittlerweile 10-15 cm. Das Fischproblem hat sich von ganz alleine gelöst,  denn der __ Reiher hat sich zu mittag essen eingeladen. Er saß direkt neben seinem Plastikzwilling *Daumenhoch* 
Ein paar sind wohl noch drinnen.  Meine Tante lässt das Füttern sogar sein! 
Der Durchlauffilter muss allerdings alle 7-10 Tage gereinigt werden,  weil eben soooo viel Mulm vorhanden ist. Blöd ist nur, dass sich dadurch keine richtige Bakterienkultur entwickeln kann... 
ALSO nochmal ein dickes Danke für eure Tipps. Dadurch habe ich einen kühlen Kopf behalten und nicht gleich alles abgebucht und ausgeschrubbt. 
Ein Problem bleibt allerdings... Meine Tante muss jede Woche ca 3-5 cm Wasser nachfüllen... Meint ihr der Teich ist undicht?  Oder kann das die Verdunstung sein?


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo. 

Stellt doch einfach eine flache Schale mit Wasser neben den Teich, markiert den Wasserstand und dann vergleicht Teich und Schale miteinander....


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (30. Mai 2015)

Ui das ist ne gute Idee! DANKE! Mache ich nachher gleich mal!!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Mai 2015)

Mondlicht2202 schrieb:


> Ein Problem bleibt allerdings... Meine Tante muss jede Woche ca 3-5 cm Wasser nachfüllen... Meint ihr der Teich ist undicht?  Oder kann das die Verdunstung sein?



HI,

da brauchste dir keine Sorgen zu machen, das ist ganz normale Verdunstung. Im Sommer sind bei Wind und geringer Luftfeuchte selbst 2cm pro Tag noch im Normalbereich

MfG Frank


----------

